# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Gallinas (y gallos) en la Serena

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hace unos días entrevistaban a una persona en la radio que dijo que no le gustaban nada las gallinas, y, que, además, le daban miedo. A mí me pareció extraño, ya que normalmente a los cobardes los llamamos gallinas coloquialmente, con lo que no creo que se trate de un ave nada temible. Como en el campo tengo gallinas, os hice un pequeño reportaje en desagravio a estos animales domésticos, que ahora os muestro:











Un cordial sdaludo.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, no sé las circustancias que llevarona ese hombre a tenerle miedo a las gallinas, pero lo que sí sé es lo doloroso que puede llegar a ser un picotazo suyo.

----------


## REEGE

Muy chulas éstos animales que me parece, no tenían ningún reportaje por aquí al ser tan cercanos a nosotros... al menos los que estamos en los pueblos!! jejeje

----------


## frfmfrfm

El gallo blanco tiene un buen puchero con tooo sus avíos, que no que era broma, esta mas bonitos campeando por La Serena.
Yo llegue a tener más de 30 entre gallos y gallinas, tenía que regalar los huevos a los familiares de tantos que ponían, a mi mujer le encantan las gallinas, cuando las soltaba por las mañanas se llenaba todo el llano que estaba al lado de mi casa de gallinas, con ese olor a pino en las mañana de primavera, ya os lo podéis imaginar la estampa.
Bueno un saludo a todos, Los terrines que disfrute de tus gallina y esos que le dan miedo las gallinas paaaa matarlos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo tres de hoy, aunquen no las hice en la Serena:







Saludos cordiales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonitos gallos Los Terrines.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo una foto que tomó el pasado sábado mi amigo Jose Bayón, al que le agradezco que la comparta, en la que se puede ver una gallina con sus pollitos, en mi casa, con una luz preciosa:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Estará retocada y todo lo que se quiera, pero es una foro imponente!!
Gracias Los Terrines y como no al que ha permitido que la podamos disfrutar.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Está chulísima la foto, los terrines.
Mencanta  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## eldelassetas

Muy buena la foto. Yo también tengo unas gallinas ponedoras para mi consumo de huevos, una pregunta ¿por qué tiene atadas esa cinta en las patas?

----------


## santy

jo... menuda foto más chula.
Un saludo y gracias por enseñárnosla.

----------


## Los terrines

> Muy buena la foto. Yo también tengo unas gallinas ponedoras para mi consumo de huevos, una pregunta ¿por qué tiene atadas esa cinta en las patas?


Buenas tardes.

eldelassetas, cuando hay dos gallinas incubando y tienen cada una pocos pollitos, se hace lo siguiente: se adjudican todos los pollos a una de las gallinas, de forma que la otra pueda incubar otros huevos, o volver a poner más huevos; la gallina que se queda con todos los pollitos, en algunas ocasiones no acepta los pollos que son de la otra madre, por lo que puede pisarlos e incluso picarles, llegando a matarlos. Para evitar esto lo que se hace es manear (atar las patas) de la gallina para restarle movilidad, hasta que se acostumbra a los nuevos pollitos, y entonces (unos días después), se le quitan las ataduras y ya puede convivir con sus "hijos adoptivos".

Espero haberme explicado bien, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Hay que ver lo que se aprende por aquí!
Gracias los terrines.

----------


## eldelassetas

Perfecto, muchas gracias.

----------


## santy

Curioso, y muy bien explicado, nunca te acostarás sin aprender algo nuevo :Smile: 
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunas fotos de un gallo negro, que hice ayer:













Un saludo cordial.

----------

F. Lázaro (26-ene-2014),perdiguera (26-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Un buen macho. Y muy bonito.

----------

